# Opera overspending



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Do you guys have this problem?
I've been impulsively buying opera DVDs, CDs, and blu-rays.
I probably own by now some 25 operas that I haven't found the time to watch/hear yet, and instead of pausing and at least getting through my existing holdings before I purchase anything else, I keep buying more.

I blame Amazon.com 1-click check-out.

Before when we used to go through some more steps before committing to a purchase, I'd allow myself to hesitate and refrain from buying it (sometimes).

Now it's - click - done.

These corporations have a way to get into our wallets.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I have a bad feeling that I'll fall victim to this sooner or later... if I haven't already. I've probably ordered three or four full operas from Amazon in the last few months, and it only promises to get worse.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Not opera-specific spending, but music in general, yes. I put myself on a "no music spending" embargo for a full year. I made it for eleven months, then caved a month early. And then I went on a music BENDER. I kid you not. I don't know precisely how many albums I've purchased since July when the spending spree started, but it would not be an exaggeration to say that I bought 40-50 albums in that time. 

Fortunately while it was a lot of money spent, it wasn't as much as one might think for that many albums. I subscribe to emusic from time to time when they send me offers. For 12 bucks, you get 24 song downloads. During their special offers, they give you 50-75 free songs. So basically 100 songs for 12 bucks...that's rough to turn down! As I have two accounts, that's double bonus. Plus they gave me two free months on each account recently: so a total of 96 songs completely free.

Opera IS partly to blame because I developed an interest in opera right as I used up my downloads, then I had to start spending more money again. I have a full 24 hours of opera on my iPod.

So I have MANY hours of music to explore on my iPod.
Thank goodness my husband is amused more than annoyed. But then he has a monthly online gaming subscription. AND his favorite hobby is flying an airplane. So I suppose I get some leeway in my music addiction.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

World Violist said:


> I have a bad feeling that I'll fall victim to this sooner or later... if I haven't already. I've probably ordered three or four full operas from Amazon in the last few months, and it only promises to get worse.


Don't ever sign up for the 1-click thing... then, you may still stand a chance.:lol:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

It does seriously affect impulse control. *sigh*


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Do you guys have this problem?
> I've been impulsively buying opera DVDs, CDs, and blu-rays.
> I probably own by now some 25 operas that I haven't found the time to watch/hear yet, and instead of pausing and at least getting through my existing holdings before I purchase anything else, I keep buying more.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that.  My purchasing philosophy is "buy first, listen later", as I buy record labels that are on sale offered by my favourite couple of CD websites. As there are so many record labels, and the CD websites routinely go on sale, buying it this way helps one to "focus" on buys.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Almaviva said:


> Don't ever sign up for the 1-click thing... then, you may still stand a chance.:lol:


I have no intention whatsoever of doing so. Doesn't make much of a difference right now though, I'm still spending too much money. Right now I'm anticipating getting addicted to Mozart operas, and considering the series of them I'm looking at (the rather expensive Rene Jacobs one on Harmonia Mundi), I don't stand a chance.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

After my last Visa bill, I've put myself on an embargo until Werther comes out on Oct 25.

Then I'm going to go mad again


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

As some of you know, I have a weakness for studio recordings in box sets with librettto & it's not always obvious from the Amazon description. Not a problem returning stuff but it's a nuisance.

So if I'm in a shop & see something on my studio+libretto wish list I can't resist even though Amazon is cheaper. What I should do is make a note of the details then order when I get home but my common sense deserts me where opera is concerned.

This is the Verdi CDs section + the start of the Wagner section in the shop in Milan which was my undoing. DVDs were on another floor.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm a dinosaur & don't buy online (don't own an ipod either). I only buy from physical shops. Sometimes I order things, but more often than not, I get what interests me that's on the shelves. I know what you mean. I only started collecting two years ago & have now amassed about 300 cd's (I'm not interested at all in DVD's & opera is my least favourite genre of the lot). I don't want to acquire things at the same stupendous rate, so I have decided to only buy about 2 cd's per month. I want to spend less, amass less stuff, and actually absorb what I have bought, as opposed to just listening to it a few times then filing it away. I have also been going to about 3 or 4 live concerts per month, I want to spend more on "live" versus "canned" music.

I have bought some cd's months ago that I still haven't gotten around to listening to. One is a cd of Renaissance songs done by an Italian soprano and the other is Mahler 8 done by Solti. They were on special and impulse buys, but I generally very rarely get caught in this trap...


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Do you guys have this problem?
> I've been impulsively buying opera DVDs, CDs, and blu-rays.
> I probably own by now some 25 operas that I haven't found the time to watch/hear yet, and instead of pausing and at least getting through my existing holdings before I purchase anything else, I keep buying more.


For me, the most worrying of these situations occurs whenever one of the specialist retailers have special offers for a limited time. Last year, for instance, Presto Classical had a big offer on the Vivaldi operas on Naive, and the Jacobs Mozart operas on Harmonia Mundi. I could see it was daft not to buy as many as I could because the reductions were so substantial, and did so, but I still haven't listened to all those Vivaldi sets, even more than a year later. I think that's OK - after all, we don't buy these things for the moment, we buy them for a lifetime - so I think I see it as a kind of investment in my future musico-spiritual well-being!

But that doesn't stop it getting scary sometimes. My recent _Ring _revival quite smashed me into the ground, financially ...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

OMG. Have you seen the price of the Barenboim ring on Amazon US? It used to be $120. I panicked and ordered it from Amazon UK (a steal at NZ$93, the price of a single DVD locally).

So my resolution lasted precisely 6 hours. And it's all Alan's fault.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> OMG. Have you seen the price of the Barenboim ring on Amazon US? It used to be $120. I panicked and ordered it from Amazon UK (a steal at NZ$93, the price of a single DVD locally).
> 
> So my resolution lasted precisely 6 hours. And it's all Alan's fault.


I can scare you even more. Take a look at this, on Amazon uk.

Quite why anyone would wish to spend £2,325 on (what I presume is) the _earlier_ issue, when they can get the _re_issue for £45 here is something of a mystery.

It makes me nervous though. Should I take the plunge and buy one now, rather than wait till the end of the month, and join Natalie in bankcruptcy? Or hold firm? Oh. Oh.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

This thread has been fun. I'm not alone with this problem, hehehe.
I just got in the mail the Kleiber box-set with 10 DVDs, so make it 35 that I haven't watched yet...


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have 24 DVD's that I haven't seen yet and countless cd's that I haven't yet heard.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I have the same problem (ie. getting so much music that I can hardly listen to all of it) but I'm not over-spending, I'm over-stealing, heeee. So it doesn't hurt my wallet.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

*Doesn't everyone have a waiting to watch/listen pile?* :devil:

Besides buying used whenever possible I always sell some less desireable versions to offset cost of new purchases, like a gardner who prunes back branches so they grow back fuller.

For instance "when" I get the Barenboim Ring DVD set and it turns out as good as I think I will then sell the Levine Ring to help offset the cost.......try to keep selling around 25% of money spent for new purchases to keep overall cost lower

Still the visa bill each month can be a sight to behold


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> This thread has been fun. I'm not alone with this problem, hehehe.
> I just got in the mail the Kleiber box-set with 10 DVDs, so make it 35 that I haven't watched yet...


I think it has to reach 50 before the Unwatched-DVD Police begin to make enquiries, so you're OK for a while yet.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I wish I had access to an actual physical music shop. I don't believe there is ANY in within over a two hundred mile radius from me....maybe even more! It's online or nothing. I wish there was though, I love browsing music and book shops.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Elgarian said:


> IIt makes me nervous though. Should I take the plunge and buy one now, rather than wait till the end of the month, and join Natalie in bankcruptcy? Or hold firm? Oh. Oh.


That £45 is the best price I've ever seen on the Barenboim Ring. Not that I'm trying to push you into anything of course:devil:.



DarkAngel said:


> Besides buying used whenever possible I always sell some less desireable versions to offset cost of new purchases, like a gardener who prunes back branches so they grow back fuller.


As I am the only person in New Zealand who is interested in opera I don't think that's an option. And there is very little I would want to sell anyway. I plan to rewatch everything once I've trimmed my to watch pile (Don't dare count but I think it's around 45 so the DVD Police are going to be onto me when the new Ring arrives.)


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have been buying a bit of Opera lately amongst other stuff - the thing I like is that apart from the great music you're getting the presentation of full-price Operas is so cool!, love Fatbox cases with full libretto, documentation and slipcase, they are objects of beauty! .

The thing that bothers me about over-spending and having an un-listened to pile is that it makes it kind of a chore to listen to stuff sometimes which it really should'nt be! - I try not to let the un-listened to part of my collection get too large as it actually makes me a bit anxious but in saying that I am listening to stuff recently which has been waiting to be listened to for 6 months .


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> That £45 is the best price I've ever seen on the Barenboim Ring. Not that I'm trying to push you into anything of course:devil:.


I went back to Amazon uk and took another look, and it said there was only 1 left in stock. Now, that raises the question: if they get new stock, will it be at a new price? Is this going to go the way of the Solti Ring which started low and then climbed, as people bought it? If I wait till next month, will I find myself paying more than I need to, just because I was too timid to act?

There was only one thing to do: make an existential leap of commitment. Place my order.

Been there. Done that. OK Natalie, you can start sending the food parcels now.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> I think it has to reach 50 before the Unwatched-DVD Police begin to make enquiries, so you're OK for a while yet.


Uhoh...
Will they hide microphones and cameras behind my walls?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Sonata said:


> I wish I had access to an actual physical music shop. I don't believe there is ANY in within over a two hundred mile radius from me....maybe even more! It's online or nothing. I wish there was though, I love browsing music and book shops.


Not even a Barnes and Nobles with a music section around?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Conor71 said:


> The thing that bothers me about over-spending and having an un-listened to pile is that it makes it kind of a chore to listen to stuff sometimes which it really should'nt be! - I try not to let the un-listened to part of my collection get too large as it actually makes me a bit anxious but in saying that I am listening to stuff recently which has been waiting to be listened to for 6 months .


Right, I know what you mean, when I see the unlistened to/unwatched stuff, I feel guilty and forced to find the time to do it and it becomes a chore, rather than just popping one in the player when I'm really in the mood for it.

This idea that I must find the time has produced at least one very dangerous act of my part: I had a boring drive of more than three hours to do last Saturday (nothing to see, I've been to that road many times before) and I took an opera CD and libretto with me, listened to the opera *and read the libretto* while driving. I'm glad that I didn't get killed and didn't kill anyone, and I don't recommend it, but that's the extreme I got into, while trying to cut the pile down to a smaller size.

I'm about to give myself a ban on new purchases until I get through my pile.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> I'm about to give myself a ban on new purchases until I get through my pile.


We believe you, old chap. Seriously, we do.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Almaviva said:


> Uhoh...
> Will they hide microphones and cameras behind my walls?


No, they'll just break into your house and take your dog/cat/child/bird/fish/whatever hostage.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

World Violist said:


> No, they'll just break into your house and take your dog/cat/child/bird/fish/whatever hostage.


They took _your_ goldfish too, did they? They have no mercy, those guys.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

World Violist said:


> No, they'll just break into your house and take your dog/cat/child/bird/fish/whatever hostage.


Phew, what a relief! I'm safe, I don't have any dogs, cats, children still living here, birds, or fish in my house, so, I'm good. Oh wait, I have to check whether I got any "whatevers" though, maybe I do!

:lol:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> We believe you, old chap. Seriously, we do.


You better!:scold:

I'll do it... unless... well, unless something REAAAAAALLY tempting comes by.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Elgarian said:


> They took _your_ goldfish too, did they? They have no mercy, those guys.


I prefer not to talk about it. It was a difficult time for me. I've been trying to get through my unlistened-to CDs ever since, though...


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

> Not even a Barnes and Nobles with a music section around?


Alas not even that  I kid you not. Plenty of wildlife and trees though!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, now I'm dangerously close to the Unwatched Police threshold. I just got in the mail my order from House of Opera, containing 13 complete performances.

So now I'm at 48 unwatched/unlistened to operas!!!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Almaviva said:


> OK, now I'm dangerously close to the Unwatched Police threshold. I just got in the mail my order from House of Opera, containing 13 complete performances.
> 
> So now I'm at 48 unwatched/unlistened to operas!!!


Quick! Build a secret trapdoor so you can hide everything you own from the UWP! It's your only chance!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> OK, now I'm dangerously close to the Unwatched Police threshold. I just got in the mail my order from House of Opera, containing 13 complete performances.
> 
> So now I'm at 48 unwatched/unlistened to operas!!!


:lol:

I don't even have 48 DVDs in total & only one I haven't watched. It's Les indes galantes which I bought in Paris in July & still in it's cellophane. (Natalie's gonna kill me  )



But I have seen four operas (two at ROH which involved hotel stays) already this year. And going to see Rigoletto at ROH in November (hotel stay again).

The cash back on my credit card is enough to fund another trip to ROH.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> So now I'm at 48 unwatched/unlistened to operas!!!


It's just a matter of time now, isn't it?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> So now I'm at 48 unwatched/unlistened to operas!!!


Hunker in over the weekend and watch 'em back to back. IT"S YOUR ONLY HOPE!!!!


----------



## ozradio (Oct 23, 2008)

World Violist said:


> No, they'll just break into your house and take your dog/cat/child/bird/fish/whatever hostage.


But they'll leave me all my unlistened-to music, right?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

ozradio said:


> But they'll leave me all my unlistened-to music, right?


It would kinda defeat the purpose if they prevented you from listening to your unlistened-to music.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> So now I'm at 48 unwatched/unlistened to operas!!!


I just counted. When my new Ring arrives I'm on 49!









Better take my own advice.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I consider myself to buy a lot of opera DVDs even though it's probably not that many - But I'm a full time student with no part time job so I can't afford big piles of DVDs. (it should be said though that I don't drink or smoke or party so I save a lot of money that way) What I love is browsing youtube, finding a production I might want, google for the synopsis/plot, listening to bits and pieces from other productions of the same opera before I decide to buy it. It's like a treasure hunt.

I've found that I tend to spend more time in front of my macbook than the TV, so if I have an opera DVD I feel "guilty" about not watching as much, I make an m4v backup copy to watch on the mac, one file for each act, and for some reason I watch them more often than when I had only the DVD. it's maybe a little strange.......not that I care.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> I just counted. When my new Ring arrives I'm on 49!


I feel very smug and noble. My 'unwatched' list is in single figures. (But then my whole collection must be _very_ much smaller than yours, so relatively speaking my halo is not as bright as it seems.)



karenpat said:


> It's like a treasure hunt.


Oh yes. The travelling hopefully is just as much fun (though a different kind of fun) as the arriving.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

mamascarlatti said:


> I just counted. When my new Ring arrives I'm on 49!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you should just stop your mail so the UWP can't track it to your house. Then you can watch the remainder of your unwatched DVDs at your leisure.

I like the panic smiley very much, by the way. Classy...!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

World Violist said:


> Maybe you should just stop your mail so the UWP can't track it to your house. Then you can watch the remainder of your unwatched DVDs at your leisure.
> 
> I like the panic smiley very much, by the way. Classy...!


What are you talking about? Don't be naïve, pal. The UWP has the ability to track down something from the moment you type in your order or call it in. Even if you go in person to a music store and pay cash, they have people there who can follow you home. Natalie is *already* doomed; stopping her mail won't do her any good!

Besides, I heard that they were lowering the threshold to 45.

Wait, what's this noise? It looks like someone just smashed one of my windows!












I also love the panic smiley...


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Besides, I heard that they were lowering the threshold to 45.


It's said that those rumours are usually started by the UWP themselves, to keep the fear levels high.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Almaviva said:


> What are you talking about? Don't be naïve, pal. The UWP has the ability to track down something from the moment you type in your order or call it in. Even if you go in person to a music store and pay cash, they have people there who can follow you home. Natalie is *already* doomed; stopping her mail won't do her any good!
> 
> Besides, I heard that they were lowering the threshold to 45.
> 
> ...


I apologize. I'm not a UWP specialist yet, I'm still a student! Thanks for the information.



Elgarian said:


> It's said that those rumours are usually started by the UWP themselves, to keep the fear levels high.


It wouldn't surprise me. It sounds like one of their dastardly plots.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

And of course Almaviva has made things worse by listing some very desirable books. :scold:

Why is it that my common sense deserts me where opera is concerned?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

sospiro said:


> Why is it that my common sense deserts me where opera is concerned?


Because common sense and opera are polar opposites! I thought that was what this entire thread was all about!


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

World Violist said:


> Because common sense and opera are polar opposites! I thought that was what this entire thread was all about!


Brilliant! (I just choked on my cup of tea, reading it.)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Does anyone here buy stuff from http://www.arkivmusic.com/ ?

They ship to UK but I'm curious about this message about the CD I want to get. *In Stock: This CD requires additional production time and ships within 3-5 business days.*

What does 'additional production time' mean? Are they bootleg?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Does anyone here buy stuff from http://www.arkivmusic.com/ ?
> 
> They ship to UK but I'm curious about this message about the CD I want to get. *In Stock: This CD requires additional production time and ships within 3-5 business days.*
> 
> What does 'additional production time' mean? Are they bootleg?


I've bought lots of DVDS from them - they seem to be kosher and they are very professional and fast. Some items are made to order and this may be what it is (I've got a DVD and a DVD-rom like that).

All their DVDs seems to be region 1 though, so British buyers beware.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I've bought lots of DVDS from them - they seem to be kosher and they are very professional and fast. Some items are made to order and this may be what it is (I've got a DVD and a DVD-rom like that).
> 
> All their DVDs seems to be region 1 though, so British buyers beware.


Cheers

I've been searching for ages for Carreras singing the Verdi Songs & they have a CD with some of them


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Almaviva said:


> *Opera overspending*


I think that, to non-Classical fans, they'd say I do a better job "overspending" by dropping over $500.00 on a night-at-the-MET than by spending a similar amount of money on half-a-score to a dozen Opera DVDs.

To us wild enthusiasts, though, either expense qualifies as more "worthy investment" than "overspending."


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> I think that, to non-Classical fans, they'd say I do a better job "overspending" by dropping over $500.00 on a night-at-the-MET than by spending a similar amount of money on half-a-score to a dozen Opera DVDs.
> 
> To us wild enthusiasts, though, either expense qualifies as more "worthy investment" than "overspending."


Sure. It's not overspending in my perspective, but it is in my wife's.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> I think that, to non-Classical fans, they'd say I do a better job "overspending" by dropping over $500.00 on a night-at-the-MET than by spending a similar amount of money on half-a-score to a dozen Opera DVDs.
> 
> To us wild enthusiasts, though, either expense qualifies as more "worthy investment" than "overspending."


Yeah, it's a rather odd feeling to have my mom telling me I'm "wasting" money. I mean, if she had my priorities she'd sympathize/empathize perfectly and not mind at all. Oh well. It's what I do.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

World Violist said:


> Yeah, it's a rather odd feeling to have my mom telling me I'm "wasting" money. I mean, if she had my priorities she'd sympathize/empathize perfectly and not mind at all. Oh well. It's what I do.


Have you heard of the AAOLCWMCOS?*

They aren't as powerful as the UWP but they can help.

I wish they opened a branch to help husbands as well.

---

*Association of Abused Opera Loving Children Whose Moms Curb Opera Spending


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Almaviva said:


> Have you heard of the AAOLCWMCOS?*
> 
> They aren't as powerful as the UWP but they can help.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reference, I will send out an operatic SOS ASAP.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> I think that, to non-Classical fans, they'd say I do a better job "overspending" by dropping over $500.00 on a night-at-the-MET than by spending a similar amount of money on half-a-score to a dozen Opera DVDs.
> 
> To us wild enthusiasts, though, either expense qualifies as more worthy investment" than "overspending."


As the gifted but highly controversial soccer player George Best once said when they asked him where all his money had gone: "I've spend most of it on booze and women, and the rest of it I wasted on useless things." Replace booze and women with cd's and dvd's and it's a perfect description of where we're at.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

When I think of all the things that people, and particularly women, are encouraged to buy by advertisers, glossy magazines, and the beauty and fashion industries, that I don't bother with, it makes me feel a bit better about my opera spending.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

This arrived, hurray







! Love the slimline case.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> This arrived, hurray
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine's arrived too, just a few minutes ago. Yes, three cheers for slimline cases.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

This is why I love being a university student and having free access to the Naxos music library


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> This is why I love being a university student and having free access to the Naxos music library


The Naxos library - do you have problems with loading subtitles when there is a second part (second DVD)? The subtitles load fine for the first part, and then don't load for the second. I wrote to their customer service and there was no reply.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Does anyone here buy stuff from http://www.arkivmusic.com/ ?
> 
> They ship to UK but I'm curious about this message about the CD I want to get. *In Stock: This CD requires additional production time and ships within 3-5 business days.*
> 
> What does 'additional production time' mean? Are they bootleg?


Everything is legit. They have a license agreement with the copyright holder to reproduce the cd and booklet. So you do not get production run cds but lossless burns. The cds should sound the same (although an over-heated burner can add slight ticks to the sound) and the scanned? booklet's typeface is usually not quite as sharp. The ones I've purchased have been fine. The alternative is a lost performance unless the company reissues or the recording passes into the public domain.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Rangstrom said:


> Everything is legit. They have a license agreement with the copyright holder to reproduce the cd and booklet. So you do not get production run cds but lossless burns. The cds should sound the same (although an over-heated burner can add slight ticks to the sound) and the scanned? booklet's typeface is usually not quite as sharp. The ones I've purchased have been fine. The alternative is a lost performance unless the company reissues or the recording passes into the public domain.


Thank you. That's very helpful.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Thank you. That's very helpful.


sospiro: de rien


----------

